# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Artículo sobre Presas en Canarias.

## REEGE

Un amigo del Curso de Hidráulica me ha enviado éste artículo muy interesante sobre las islas... 
Espero que se vea y que os guste.
Presas Canarias[1].pdf

----------

